

Qualities That Let People Tolerate Your Work - combiclickwise
http://blog.attendmind.com/2013/09/3-qualities-that-lets-people-tolerate.html

======
greenyoda
The quote that the article refers to starts at 14:05 in the video of Neil
Gaiman's speech.

While Gaiman's conditions for keeping work are addressed toward freelance
jobs, they would seem to apply to conventional employment as well: someone
lacking all three qualities probably won't survive in _any_ job very long.

